# Do you use tinder?



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been considering trying tinder just for the sake of seeing what could potentially come of it. I'm somewhat decent looking so I doubt that would get no matches, the only thing that potentially would hold me back is that I'm under 6'.

Although it's probably detrimental to base my dating life around an app, I'm **** out of luck right now as most of my social circle is either away for summer or currently in a relationship, and thus finding someone offline is impossible. My last fwb didn't go well as there ended up being zero sexual chemistry between me and her, hopefully, my next sexual encounter will be more positive.

Who uses tinder on here? What has your experience been like?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

There isn't a huge demand (or..._any_ demand) for old, disabled, unattractive romantic asexuals, so I don't use any dating apps/sites or flirt with guys whatsoever. They would either feel insulted or think I'm leading them on.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

I used tinder before and been on many dates and even got like 2 relationships out of it that were more longer term. I'm a pretty ugly looking dude. So if you're even moderately attractive I know you'll be able to get a date. Not trying to sound.... like a jerk. But I was shocked when I went into the online dating world. I thought I was going to be on the bottom of the totem pole. Who would ever want a social anxiety, bulimic, ugly mid twenties weirdo that lives with their parents. But there were a ton... and I mean a ton... of people who were way below me on that totem. I was shocked at how pathetic and sad and gross some of the people were. I never thought I'd be rejecting people. But some of them were pretty appalling. So yeah... give Tinder a go. If you have any sense about you and look okay you'll do fine.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope. Never used any dating sites.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have it installed and I sometimes swipe for ****s and giggles, but I've haven't contacted any of my matches in years.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

RagnarLothbrok said:


> the only thing that potentially would hold me back is that I'm under 6'.


That's pretty funny, because a few people's first messages to me were, "How tall are you?"

Needless to say, I never messaged them back.

But these types of people are definitely the minority and not worth your time anyway.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Couldn't advertise myself convincingly even if I wanted to. So Tinder would most likely be a waste of time for me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Just try it. There will be a ton of people just looking for hookups, but you'll still be able to sift through profiles and find some people actually worth your time. I used to scoff at the idea of using the app until I found out that my sister had found her last boyfriends on Tinder, really cool guys that actually were looking for long-term relationships.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I don't. I've never used any dating sites and probably never will. They scare me. My sister does, but nothing has come of it. Mostly people being creeps.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Karsten said:


> That's pretty funny, because a few people's first messages to me were, "How tall are you?"
> 
> Needless to say, I never messaged them back.
> 
> But these types of people are definitely the minority and not worth your time anyway.


Yeah, there's no denying height plays a big part of sexual attraction for women. Of course it varies as no woman is attracted to the same thing, and many are fine with a guy just being taller than them.

My friend who is 6'2 does the same thing, he never messages or matches with women who express a height preference on tinder.

I wonder if putting that I'm 5'9 in my bio would help screen off the women with height preferences.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Just try it. There will be a ton of people just looking for hookups, but you'll still be able to sift through profiles and find some people actually worth your time. I used to scoff at the idea of using the app until I found out that my sister had found her last boyfriends on Tinder, really cool guys that actually were looking for long-term relationships.


True, I guess there's nothing to lose with advertising yourself to a larger potential dating pool. I won't deny that I'd mainly be using the app for trying to get laid, but would be open to something long term if I met a girl that I liked and had a personal connection with.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Melancholicmushrooms said:


> I used tinder before and been on many dates and even got like 2 relationships out of it that were more longer term. I'm a pretty ugly looking dude. So if you're even moderately attractive I know you'll be able to get a date. Not trying to sound.... like a jerk. But I was shocked when I went into the online dating world. I thought I was going to be on the bottom of the totem pole. Who would ever want a social anxiety, bulimic, ugly mid twenties weirdo that lives with their parents. But there were a ton... and I mean a ton... of people who were way below me on that totem. I was shocked at how pathetic and sad and gross some of the people were. I never thought I'd be rejecting people. But some of them were pretty appalling. So yeah... give Tinder a go. If you have any sense about you and look okay you'll do fine.


Yeah, I do wonder about the 'competition' on tinder, and how I would look in comparison to other guys- because in reality, there are other people there wanting to match and talk with the girls (or guys) on there. I have some good pictures of me, one even taken by a professional photographer, that would perhaps make my profile stand out more.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Yeah, I do wonder about the 'competition' on tinder, and how I would look in comparison to other guys- because in reality, there are other people there wanting to match and talk with the girls (or guys) on there. I have some good pictures of me, one even taken by a professional photographer, that would perhaps make my profile stand out more.


Trust me dude. You'll get a few dates and probably meet somebody. When I was on tinder, I was a solid 5 or6... and I mean.... I'm like a 3 in reality. Of-course our experiences can be very different. I live in a small homphobic backwoods town in Georgia. So it doesn't take much to stand out. (lol) Idk where you live but I'm sure you'll get a few dates. Just try it out my dude. And if you do land any dates let us know how it went.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

No, I don't feel cut out enough for those kinds of apps, so they'd be a waste of my (and everyone else's) time. Not big into, and have no desire for, hookup culture either.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Melancholicmushrooms said:


> Trust me dude. You'll get a few dates and probably meet somebody. When I was on tinder, I was a solid 5 or6... and I mean.... I'm like a 3 in reality. Of-course our experiences can be very different. I live in a small homphobic backwoods town in Georgia. So it doesn't take much to stand out. (lol) Idk where you live but I'm sure you'll get a few dates. Just try it out my dude. And if you do land any dates let us know how it went.


Yeah, I could see myself getting dates or numbers based on my experiences with women in the past. It's more the escalation from a dating environment to sex that I've never really done before, and that leap into the unknown is what I'm thinking about. I guess we should all be open to experiencing new and challenging moments in life.

I'll be sure to report back once I've tried it. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Nitrogen said:


> No, I don't feel cut out enough for those kinds of apps, so they'd be a waste of my (and everyone else's) time. Not big into, and have no desire for, hookup culture either.


Fair enough, sometimes you have to take a step back and recognise that and work on improving your core skills (exercising, maintaining social circles, doing hobbies). I feel now in a position where I'm ready to start dating, a year ago I definitely wasn't; perhaps things will change for you in the future.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Yeah, there's no denying height plays a big part of sexual attraction for women. Of course it varies as no woman is attracted to the same thing, and many are fine with a guy just being taller than them.
> 
> My friend who is 6'2 does the same thing, he never messages or matches with women who express a height preference on tinder.
> 
> I wonder if putting that I'm 5'9 in my bio would help screen off the women with height preferences.


Well, I can understand preferences. I wouldn't shame anyone over a preference, but when the first word conjured out of your vapid brain is, "How tall are you" - like I have to pass some sorta audition to even speak to you - it's pretty off-putting. Where do they get the nerve?

That's like me messaging someone and saying, "What cup size are you?"

But, like I said, this is a small minority and really doesn't represent the scene as a whole.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No and I never will.

I used to have an OkCupid and Plenty Of Fish account but I deleted both of those.

Dating websites are a complete waste of time if you are painfully shy, and have nothing going on in your life. Plus, there were never any women in my area with the same interests as me, but I kind of don't care so much about that anymore.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Just to see if there's any pretty girls in my area. I never put a picture of myself.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of dating sites as they are, and Tinder is literally just a local version of Hot-Or-Not. It's very shallow and only seems to serve as a means of getting laid. As someone who's trying for an actual relationship, not just to get laid, Tinder doesn't really fulfill my needs. Also, it's embarrassing to have someone you know find you on a dating site/app.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope. Never used tinder or the like.



Karsten said:


> Well, I can understand preferences. I wouldn't shame anyone over a preference, but when the first word conjured out of your vapid brain is, "How tall are you" - like I have to pass some sorta audition to even speak to you - it's pretty off-putting. Where do they get the nerve?
> 
> That's like me messaging someone and saying, "What cup size are you?"
> 
> But, like I said, this is a small minority and really doesn't represent the scene as a whole.


Agreed.

Although I have to say, that as a woman who is as tall as/taller than most men, finding one who is taller than you becomes kind of a must.

All the guys I've dated in the past were shorter than me, and it sucked. Royally. It's uncomfortable for me and him; we'd always try and joke about that (that happened with all of them) but knew it was a source of discomfort; other people would comment on the height difference...****ing annoying.

One thing I've always wanted to do, is be out somewhere with him (whoever he is), hug and put my head on his chest. Seems like an obvious thing for some women, but I've never experienced that *insert smirking emoji*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Met my gf one it. It's superficial but it has potential. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't all dating superficial at first?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've entertained the idea of trying it before, but then I realized I'm socially inept, unemployed, and living with my parents. Even if that's a superficial thing to worry about, I don't think many people would find those 'qualities' attractive either.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sabk said:


> Nope. Never used tinder or the like.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


Lol this is gonna sound funny after my first post, but how tall are you? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes in the past. Was a completely useless endeavour. Hardly matched with anyone and those I did were superficial or only cared about clubbing/drinking. So deleted it.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> Met my gf one it. It's superficial but it has potential.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice one, good to hear about a success story on tinder. Sorry if this is an intrusive question, but how did your relationship develop from tinder? Did you go on dates first and it went from there?


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

I met my boyfriend after 2 weeks of using tinder. at first i thought all guys were just there for a hook up but hes pretty amazing :grin2:


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Lol this is gonna sound funny after my first post, but how tall are you? If you dont mind me asking.


Aah, the irony 
I'm 6'1". Pretty much everyone in my family is tall, except my mother who's the hobbit, LOL.

Its very very slim pickings for tall women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Tried it... It's a scam. Gotta pay for super likes, and the only people who will respond to your normal likes are people you probably don't wanna date anyways. Also most people on there (at least 50%) are inactive it seems and are just there to spam their instagram handle to get more followers when they've already got thousands and probably wouldn't talk to you even if you had a million dollars... it's a weird app, I thought it'd be more legit. it's full of bots and people just showing off their other social media pages (looking for more useless likes/follows I assume), and all the guys have ruined it by simply liking every girl that comes up so that you're pretty much forced to pay for superlikes so a girl can even see your message!!! 

so good on you if you don't use tinder, it's seriously wack AF! i don't use it either, just downloaded it a week ago to try it out but haven't met anyone. maybe it's because i put that i am not looking for a serious relationship right now but still...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sabk said:


> Aah, the irony
> I'm 6'1". Pretty much everyone in my family is tall, except my mother who's the hobbit, LOL.
> 
> Its very very slim pickings for tall women.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, that IS really tall for a woman, lol.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Okay, that IS really tall for a woman, lol.


Don't I know it :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I don't have Facebook, I don't put pictures of myself online, plus no one would swipe the right direction for me anyways. lol


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Only to start fires.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't set fires.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> No, I don't. I've never used any dating sites and probably never will. They scare me. My sister does, but nothing has come of it. Mostly people being creeps.


Lonely women and horny weirdo's for the most part I reckon ...:teeth ....though I've never used them either so can't know for sure ...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I did briefly previously but nothing came of it. Now when I download it I can't use it because I never get the registration code


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

I use tinder but usually get too nervous to talk to anyone I match with - I did talk to one person for a while before they found someone else so it sorta soured my experience of it. Occasionally I'll still go on it


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've replied to this thread...? :um Why?

*looks back through the posts*

Oh. That's why. :serious:

Never mind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I am again now


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I might just see if there's pretty girls around. I'm not going to post a picture of myself.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure which is worse. Endless bragging on Facebook or endless whining and moaning on SAS.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

waterfairy said:


> Because I think that people only use social media to brag about their lives and show how hot they are, etc. Most people who use it seem really shallow, so I guess I'm against what I think social media stands for :b


Your coolness scale just went up by a 100 points


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Only to start fires.


^ that



komorikun said:


> I'm not sure which is worse. Endless bragging on Facebook or endless whining and moaning on SAS.


The irony, the irony is def worse  I kid I kid, don't be mad


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope, never have and never will. Same goes for POF xD


----------

